# Payload Capacity Surprises On F-250



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

As many may know from my other posts, I have come to the realization that I am at or over my GVWR on my 1/2 ton Chevy truck. I dare say most folks -- and I'm not throwing stones here -- who tow the larger trailers with SUVs or 1/2 ton trucks only look at towing capacity and ignore the payload capacity of their tow vehicles.

The published capacities of trucks are based on base model vehicles with no options, a full tank of gas and a 150 lb driver; that's all. If the truck has automatic transmission, often that's an option according to some manufacturers. Four wheel drive? Extra. That optional off road supsension? Extra. Diesel engine? In some cases, extra. Oh, passengers are extra; your dog is extra. You weigh 250 lbs, well, that's 100 lbs extra. Everything optional added to the TV takes away from the published payload capacity.

Your vehicle's actual payload capacity is published on the sticker on the driver's doorpost. My Chevy crew cab 1500 per published specs quotes a max of 1716 lbs, yet the sticker on my truck shows a payload capacity of 1584 lbs. That's 132 lbs from the "advertising"; not too bad, but that's with no pasengers and no cargo!

I have also started shopping around for used 3/4 ton trucks. I found an 05 F-250 I was interested in seeing. I found in archived Ford information that the payload capacity on a 05 crew cab 6.0L was 2900 lbs. I was shocked then to see on this Lariat FX4's sticker that the payload capacity was only 2307 lbs.! That's a long way off from 2900 lbs and only 700 lbs more than my little 1/2 ton Chevy! I come to find out that in Ford's case, automatic transmission and four wheel drive are NOT considered in published payload capacities. If I add passengers and cargo, I'm below 2000 lbs on this truck. While this truck can easily handle my 26RS, I realize that if a fiver is in my future some day, this truck will not handle many of them due to lack of payload capacity.

Moral of the story: ignore the advertised payload capacity and look at the real sticker on a real truck with the options you want. Also, don't ignore your GVWR when towing a camper; towing capacity is only part of the equation. Stay within the limits.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess your 4x4 and the Z71 package lowers it down --

I have a 2005 Silverado Crew Cab and my sticker shows payload as 1,814 and towing capacity of 7700.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll up it even one more ante, and say, don't believe the door sticker either, and put the truck on the scales. That is the only true way to know if your overweight or not.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good post and oh so true! Many people did not or do not realize what they have, sometimes till it's too late. Knowledge is power!

Eric


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I'll up it even one more ante, and say, don't believe the door sticker either, and put the truck on the scales. That is the only true way to know if your overweight or not.
> 
> Tim


I have weighed the rig, three times now on three different scales. All three show my truck at or over the GVWR. I haven't tried to get the empty weight of the truck and match it to the sticker since it's a moot point as I am over on the loaded weight.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

It's not on a sticker on the door, or on the Moroney sticker (window sticker) but every vehicle has the delivery weight hand written on the invoice. Just ask for this information from your dealer. (they won't want you to see the invoice, but they must tell you the data)

When all those new vehicles are loaded onto those car carriers, the driver has to know the weight of everything he is carrying, that is why the wieght is just hand written on the invoice.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Same goes for the travel trailers, also. The advertised "dry weight" usually does not include the weights of awning, propane tanks, battery, spare tire, electric tongue jack, and a host of other dealer/owner added options.

Also, most people forget to factor in the weight of their WD hitch, bars, etc., which can add 75-100 lbs. of tongue weight, which must be added to the TV's GVWR and the TCWR. And don't forget that an electric tongue jack also is mostly tongue weight.

The only way to really know what everything weighs, how much weight is on every axle, and what your tongue weight is - find a truck scale and do all the weighing. If you think that you may be near or over any of these weight limits for GVWR of the TV and/or trailer, or the TCWR, I would recommend confirming the numbers.

If an accident occurs and insurance companies decide to investigate, it could spell economic and legal disaster if your trailer and/or TV is found to be overloaded. And we all know that insurance companies will use the least little excuse to get out of paying even a nickel. And that doesn't even touch on the safety aspect, as far as you, your family, others on the road, and your trailer and TV are concerned. The risk just isn't worth it. It is severyone's responsibility to "not guess they are OK," but to know for certain if they are within their safety limits for towing and loading.

Just my $.02, and a little food for thought.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dodge diesel 3/4 tons are bad too. There GVW is 9000 lbs. They weigh 7300-7400. So all they have is 1600 lbs... My 1500 dodge has the same payload, 1600 lbs.. But 3/4 tons can handle being overloaded better than 1/2 tons.

Chevy 3/4 tons have the best payload, unless you step up to a 1 ton, in which they are all much closer to eachother.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If we were to get a Dodge diesel today, we would, for this very reason, get a 1 ton. It will be interesting to see what happens with the '09's and I am looking forward to the 3/4 ton and larger segment's competition amongst the Big 4 in 2010. A Ford Superduty with a diesel that doesn't come from Navistar has the excitement factor piqued as well.

-CC


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Dodge diesel 3/4 tons are bad too. There GVW is 9000 lbs. They weigh 7300-7400. So all they have is 1600 lbs... My 1500 dodge has the same payload, 1600 lbs.. But 3/4 tons can handle being overloaded better than 1/2 tons.
> 
> Chevy 3/4 tons have the best payload, unless you step up to a 1 ton, in which they are all much closer to eachother.
> 
> Carey


Interesting, my 3/4 ton Dodge CTD 4x4 weighs 6850 with me in it and a tank of fuel. Maybe the difference is mine is the older model extended cab instead of a club cab.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I think Carey was referring to the MegaCabs.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I think Carey was referring to the MegaCabs.
> 
> -CC


Yea I was, should have added that, but the quad cab is right up there too.. I think i read somewhere actual weight is 7000-7100.

Thanks CC

Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Great post!

I learned the hard way also.

The OB has the same issue. a 26RS sleeps 6 in beds. Add 6 peoples camping food and "stuff". you are over 6000lbs. There is no way around it.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

It is sad but it all leads back to the statement of "Buyer Be Aware"

Glad you are doing the homework needed to avoid a poor buying decision.

Map Guy


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

map guy said:


> It is sad but it all leads back to the statement of "Buyer Be Aware"
> 
> Glad you are doing the homework needed to avoid a poor buying decision.
> 
> Map Guy


Actually, I'm trying to extract myself from a poor TV buying decision!









I'll be smarter this time though!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, you are right on target! Most people are over weight and don't know it or want to ignore it. Been preaching this for a long time and no one listens. Good post -- more people need to be aware.


----------

